# -CLOSED-



## Ghost Car Hunter (Dec 31, 2018)

*-CLOSED-*
All the disappearances,legends,myths and odd occurrences have gone on too long here in the small dense forested town of Opal but now, with cash in hand a rich man of unknown origin offers you and your friends forty thousand dollars to those who return with information from inside the mine prompting you and your teenage friends to investigate right away.Everyone in the town has come to agree it all has to be related to the "haunted" abandoned coal mine ever since the last worker of the mine that had passed away specifically telling them that it was cursed and to never step foot where the miners once had.Now every fur that has payed visits to the mine or wanders around places they shouldn't only returns in plastic black death bags to be taken off to a morgue.Do you and your friends have what it takes to find the truth and uncover the untold horror that took place in the Opal River Coal Mine?

But most of all, will you make it out alive?​







*Rules*​

Please use more than 4 or 5 words
I understand at some times when that is all you may be able to do for some responses but do NOT repeat it more than twice at a time
Absolutely no harassing other role-players for any reason whatsoever
Your not in 2nd grade, I will not tolerate harassment to any of fellow roleplayers

Be mature
Please do not cause any sort of outside drama while role playing or make rude or racist responses as these will not be tolerated
Grammar should be readable and legible
Im not asking to be the most accurate and precise writing in the world but to instead at least make your writing legible and make sense.Do not use slang (ex: kk,u,y?)
Absolutely NO god modding or Out Of Character (OOC)
There will be absolutely no powers,magic, used in this roleplay as it would ruin the atmosphere and the entire story itself.
*LIMIT NSFW RP*
As this is not a full erotic role play (ERP) but from time to time when the time is right it will be permitted.However it will NOT make up the story. *(FETISH NSFW IS PROHIBITED)*
Your OC is your OC
Do not attempt to control or manipulate ANYONE elses OC unless you are given permission by the person

Out Of Roleplay (OOR) needs to be abbreviated
To say or comment something just abbreviate it (like this) or //like this but not like this
Be curious and have fun!
The more curious you are the more things you may just "stumble across" who knows?

Punishment for breaking a rule at least *twice* will result in an ejection from the roleplay regardless of your progress.I hope we don't have to do that!We really want you to stay!

So what will be in this horror story?


Mysteries
Fighting
Weapons
Abandoned Machinery/Buildings
[ERADICATED]
Paranormal
Monsters & Demons
Gore/Blood
Lots of dirt and rock
Sex/Nudity
LOTS of Action
Anthropomorphic animals

Violence
Exploration
Big Trucks
Looting
Alcohol
and more!
Feel free to join us!We are open to all and everyone!Good luck-
Dm me for more info!


----------



## BlitzBot (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Ghost Car Hunter (Jan 9, 2019)

Why hello!


----------



## Universe (Jan 9, 2019)

I’m in


----------

